# Berean Bible



## NoutheticCounselor (Jun 4, 2017)

Has anyone done a review or analysis of the Berean Bible? It looks like they have a few versions. They only have a NT right now and the OT is supposed to be out in August.

Http://www.bereanbible.com


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 4, 2017)

It is quite ambitious. I like the availability of all the materials behind the translation effort. Having things in Word and Excel makes for very easy searching and analysis.


----------

